# hello form S West virginia



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome my southern friend... from Randolph County!!

I've heard you've got some nice bucks down in that country!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* It500rider. Have fun here.


----------



## OhioArcheryGirl (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello West Virginia Folk! I've never hunted in WV, but I go camping there every chance I get. You have a beautiful state.


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah we got a few i got a 150 10 last year been after a couple ill try and get some pics to post.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep! Live in Beckley myself! Look me up if you wanna shoot!


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks everyone looks like alot of great info on here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rampant_lion75 (Jun 4, 2007)

lt500rider said:


> Hi all just found this site about a week ago,im from wyoming county wv but live in the beckley area.I bow hunt in wyoming county and shoot a mathews(please dont bash me for that)lol.I am a boss in the coalmines.Are there any other wv hunters on here? thanks


My wife just spent over 20 hours stuck in traffic down your way this weekend. I'm from Wheeling WV.


----------



## wvtruth (Feb 8, 2008)

*Hello*

Hello to everybody on this post. I live in Mercer County now but am from McDowell county. I killed a 140 inch eight point in Wyoming county this year.I have been a member of this site for a few years but never posted anything.
View attachment 687605


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey truth nice buck i ride alot with some guys from princeton.


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

rampant_lion75 said:


> My wife just spent over 20 hours stuck in traffic down your way this weekend. I'm from Wheeling WV.


Hey i know what ur saying we went to eat friday and took us 3 hrs to go 7 miles and back.Did she make it back ok?


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Here r a few i have on cam this year,i seen the big one 2 times this week but never close enough

























They arent the greatest pics but this is from a film cam i put in new spots and dont worry about the dates i never set it.Ill try and get some uploaded from my cuddyback tonight


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

a few more this is from my cam i dont care to get stoled but i guess no one wants it lol


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah before i get ragged on the corn i just throw it out when i find a new spot to see whats coming in before i put feeders out.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## maystaxidermy (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site! I am going to hunt the Berwind Lake WMA this year in Nov, in Mcdowell County , do you guys know anything about this WMA - anyone hunted there??


----------



## turtle141 (Jun 24, 2010)

I live in wheeling going to hunt in cameron 160 farm this year a guy I work with. welcome aboard my wife has family in britten the cook family.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## HAWG 52 (Jun 3, 2008)

welcome, this site is great. i live in gilbert and work for a coal lab.


----------

